# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  وکالت و بازی با وجدان!

## Morvarid80

آقاااا من عاشق رشته‌ی حقوقم۴ ساله
همش خودمو خانم وکیل تجسم میکنم
اما، شنیدم برای وکیل خوبی بودن باید وجدان رو زیر پا بذاری و نمیفهمم این یعنی چی! میشه یکی به من توضیح بده؟ یعنی نمیشه وکیل خوبی بود و آدم بدی نبود؟
من آدم عذاب‌وجدانی‌ای هستم کلا
میترسم وارد این کار بشم بعد عذاب بکشم

----------


## thanks god

دکتر شی یکی بمیره عذاب وجدان داری
پلیس شی یکی رو به ناحق دستگیر کنی یا یه زن که برا خرج بچه هاش آشغال جمع میکنه رو ببری کلانتری عذاب وجدان داری
معلم شی ببینی نرسیدی کتاب رو تموم کنی یا خوب درس ندادی عذاب وجدان داری حتی مدیر مدرسه شی ببینی دانش آموز پدر یا مادر نداره و پول مدرسه و ... رو هم نداره ، ولی تو موظفی برای ثبت نامش ازش پول بگیری عذاب وجدان داری { قسطی و مستی همش چرته ، آخرش برا دو قرون پول کارنامه طرف رو نمیدن } { اگه انسانیت داشته باشی از خودت حساب میکنی }
مهندس عمران شی ، یک مشکل برا پروژه پیش بیاد عذاب وجدان داری ، مهندس پرواز شی هواپیما طوریش شه عذاب وجدان داری { البته عذاب وجدان هم نداشته باشی قانون یقه ات رو میگیره :Yahoo (76): }
حتی بری ته شهر یدونه مغازه بزنی ، میبینی طرف نون شبش رو نداره ، حالا 2 تا پفک نسیه برد ، فردا یدونه ماست نسیه برد ، سره ماه میگی نسیه کافیه یالا پولت رو بده ، اونم نداره ولی با هزار بدبختی جور میکنه ، بعدش عذاب وجدان داری.


موارد بالا همه برا این بود که بگم در اکثر کارها آدم وجدانش در عذابه { البته در بسیاری از موارد میشه با تصمیم درست و آگاهانه مشکل رو حل کرد }

درمورد وکالت کی گفته باید آدم بدی باشی؟؟؟ اتفاقا هرچی آدم بهتر و با انسانیت تری باشی ، موفق تر میشی.
اگه واقعا به وکالت علاقه داری برو و شک نکن موفق میشی و با درست انجام دادن کارت هیچ عذاب وجدانی به سراغت نمیاد ♥

----------


## Morvarid80

> دکتر شی یکی بمیره عذاب وجدان داری
> پلیس شی یکی رو به ناحق دستگیر کنی یا یه زن که برا خرج بچه هاش آشغال جمع میکنه رو ببری کلانتری عذاب وجدان داری
> معلم شی ببینی نرسیدی کتاب رو تموم کنی یا خوب درس ندادی عذاب وجدان داری حتی مدیر مدرسه شی ببینی دانش آموز پدر یا مادر نداره و پول مدرسه و ... رو هم نداره ، ولی تو موظفی برای ثبت نامش ازش پول بگیری عذاب وجدان داری { قسطی و مستی همش چرته ، آخرش برا دو قرون پول کارنامه طرف رو نمیدن } { اگه انسانیت داشته باشی از خودت حساب میکنی }
> مهندس عمران شی ، یک مشکل برا پروژه پیش بیاد عذاب وجدان داری ، مهندس پرواز شی هواپیما طوریش شه عذاب وجدان داری { البته عذاب وجدان هم نداشته باشی قانون یقه ات رو میگیره}
> حتی بری ته شهر یدونه مغازه بزنی ، میبینی طرف نون شبش رو نداره ، حالا 2 تا پفک نسیه برد ، فردا یدونه ماست نسیه برد ، سره ماه میگی نسیه کافیه یالا پولت رو بده ، اونم نداره ولی با هزار بدبختی جور میکنه ، بعدش عذاب وجدان داری.
> 
> 
> موارد بالا همه برا این بود که بگم در اکثر کارها آدم وجدانش در عذابه { البته در بسیاری از موارد میشه با تصمیم درست و آگاهانه مشکل رو حل کرد }
> 
> ...


کلی ممنونم از وقتی که گذاشتید
ولی خب پزشک و معلم و مهندس و... حداقل میدونن تمام تلاششونو کردن راه بهتری نداشتن قصش یکم با وکیل فرق میکنه چون میگن وکیل موظفه حقیقتها رو به نفع موکل نشون بده(البته کاملا قانونی) اما خب قانون که همه جاش منصفانه نیست، بخوای آدم خوبی باشی باید تو زندگی چشمتو رو بعضی قانونا ببندی آخه

----------


## Falconeh

> آقاااا من عاشق رشته‌ی حقوقم۴ ساله
> همش خودمو خانم وکیل تجسم میکنم
> اما، شنیدم برای وکیل خوبی بودن باید وجدان رو زیر پا بذاری و نمیفهمم این یعنی چی! میشه یکی به من توضیح بده؟ یعنی نمیشه وکیل خوبی بود و آدم بدی نبود؟
> من آدم عذاب‌وجدانی‌ای هستم کلا
> میترسم وارد این کار بشم بعد عذاب بکشم


حس وحشت توام با بیهودگی و بی‌امان از هجوم لحظات تلخ و هراسناک درست مثل وقتی که درد رو از هرچیزی نزدیکتر به خود ببینی
ببخش که گفتم
ولی حقیقته

----------


## Morvarid80

> حس وحشت توام با بیهودگی و بی‌امان از هجوم لحظات تلخ و هراسناک درست مثل وقتی که درد رو از هرچیزی نزدیکتر به خود ببینی
> ببخش که گفتم
> ولی حقیقته


واقعا ؟  :Yahoo (2):  این غمی که میگید دلیلش چیه؟ اینه که مجبوری گاهی از حق ظالم دفاع کنی؟

----------


## Calvert

عذاب وجدان نداشته باش

----------


## masi.b

عزیزم اگه دوسش داری، انتخابش کن....به حرف بقیه اهمیتی نده....اینجا هم دنبال جوابات نباش .... از چنتا مشاور یا فارغ التحصیل این رشته بپرس... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Marshmello

راستش من در مورد وکالت خیلی فکر کردم(منظورم انتخابش برای خودم نیست)،اینکه مثلا یک وکیل بیاد از یک متجاوز جنسی دفاع کنه خب از نظر اخلاقی مشکلی نداره؟به شخصه به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدم :Yahoo (21): .پیشنهاد می‌کنم فیلم وکیل مدافع شیطان رو ببین بی ارتباط با این موضوع نیست.

----------


## masi.b

> راستش من در مورد وکالت خیلی فکر کردم(منظورم انتخابش برای خودم نیست)،اینکه مثلا یک وکیل بیاد از یک متجاوز جنسی دفاع کنه خب از نظر اخلاقی مشکلی نداره؟به شخصه به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدم.پیشنهاد می‌کنم فیلم وکیل مدافع شیطان رو ببین بی ارتباط با این موضوع نیست.


خب خودت انتخاب میکنی پرونده ی کیو قبول کنی پرونده ی  کیو قبول نکنی.... ولی خب شغلی نیست که باهاش آرامش خاطر داشته باشی به نظر من.... گاهی بخاطر عذاب وجدان....گاهی بخاطر مشکلاتی که خانواده ی مقابل شما براتون ایجاد میکنن....گاهی به خاطر دیدن صحنه های دل خراش....مخصوصا اگه خانم هم باشی اینا بیشتر حس میشه....ولی در کل استارتر عزیز هنوزم میگم که اگه واقعا بش علاقه داری با فارغ التحصیلاش صحبت کن....و یه چیز دیگه اینکه دادگاه و پاسگاه جای آدمای احساسی نیست....جای آدمای منطقیه....منظورم اینه که اگه مثل من احساست به منطقت غالبه، این جَو اذیتت میکنه....

----------


## Mobin.

> آقاااا من عاشق رشته‌ی حقوقم۴ ساله
> همش خودمو خانم وکیل تجسم میکنم
> اما، شنیدم برای وکیل خوبی بودن باید وجدان رو زیر پا بذاری و نمیفهمم این یعنی چی! میشه یکی به من توضیح بده؟ یعنی نمیشه وکیل خوبی بود و آدم بدی نبود؟
> من آدم عذاب‌وجدانی‌ای هستم کلا
> میترسم وارد این کار بشم بعد عذاب بکشم


فرض کن از یکی 10 میلیون گرفتی از حقش دفاع کنی . به شدتم قیمت مسکن داره بالا میره و در تلاشی که خونه بخری . تو هم نمیدونی از کجا  جور کنی و روزات دارن با نا امیدی سپری میشن . یکی زنگ میزنه میگه اگه فلان پرونده رو به نفع حریف تمومش کنی پول خونت کامل جوره . چیکار میکنی؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> عذاب وجدان نداشته باش


داداش همین؟ :Yahoo (21):  یکم بیشتر راهنمایی میکنی؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> عزیزم اگه دوسش داری، انتخابش کن....به حرف بقیه اهمیتی نده....اینجا هم دنبال جوابات نباش .... از چنتا مشاور یا فارغ التحصیل این رشته بپرس...


عزیزم راستش از چند نفر پرسیدم هیچکس از انتخابش پشیمون نبود فقط گفتن واقعا آزمون وکالت در حد کنکور سخته.  فقط یه نفر ناراضی بود. یکی از اقوام اول وکیل بودن بعد قاضی شدن نمیدونم چرا وکالتو دوست نداشتن ولی ازش میپرسم مررررسی

----------


## Morvarid80

> راستش من در مورد وکالت خیلی فکر کردم(منظورم انتخابش برای خودم نیست)،اینکه مثلا یک وکیل بیاد از یک متجاوز جنسی دفاع کنه خب از نظر اخلاقی مشکلی نداره؟به شخصه به نتیجه خاصی نرسیدم.پیشنهاد می‌کنم فیلم وکیل مدافع شیطان رو ببین بی ارتباط با این موضوع نیست.


باااشه حتما میبینم
ولی تو یه همچین پرونده هایی از همون اول معلومه حق با کی نیست. میتونی وکالتشو قبول نکنی
امااااا گاهی یه پرونده ای که فکر میکنی حق با اونه یا نه مقصره نه بیگناه انتخاب میکنی، وسطای کار میبینی یه ریزه کاری هایی هست،یه پیچیدگی هایی تو پرونده پیش میاد که موظفی وجدانتو نادیده بگیری

----------


## Morvarid80

> فرض کن از یکی 10 میلیون گرفتی از حقش دفاع کنی . به شدتم قیمت مسکن داره بالا میره و در تلاشی که خونه بخری . تو هم نمیدونی از کجا  جور کنی و روزات دارن با نا امیدی سپری میشن . یکی زنگ میزنه میگه اگه فلان پرونده رو به نفع حریف تمومش کنی پول خونت کامل جوره . چیکار میکنی؟


قبوووول نمیکنممم ۱۰۰ سال سیاه
خب پول خونم از خونوادمو کار پاره وقت دانشجوییم و وام و... اینام جور میشه اما لکه ای که روحم با این کار به خودش بگیره پاک نمیشههه

----------


## Morvarid80

> چجوری میتونی تنهایی اینقدررر خز باشی
> چجوری ممکنه تو دو سه ماه صد تا علاقه پیدا کنی))!
> پیشنهادم اینه قبل از انتخاب هر شغلی تو آینده با روانشناس حتما جلساتی داشته باشی
> اولین عذاب وجدانو در حق خودت داشته باش به شدت آدم مودی و حال به حالی هستی تکلیفتو با خودت معلوم کن
> بیشتر به درد خیاطی گلدوزی اینا میخوری کمترین تعامل رو با مردم داری بیشترم ظرافت داره


ببین من کار دارم الان پیام تو رو گذاشتم بعد از رپلایا و پ.خ ها بخونم ولی خب حالا حتی پیامتو تا آخر نخوندم ولی راجع به قسمت اولش فقط بدون آدم ۲ بار علاقه عوض کنه بهتر از اینه که ۲۲۲۲بار کنکور بده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## erik911

فامیل وکیل داریم میگه زمین حق بچه یتیما رو از چنگشون در میارم عذاب وجدان هم ندارم کارم اینه
دورادور میشناسمش اصلا ادم درستی نیست به موکلای طلاق گرفتش نظر داره
البته این یه نمونه تجربه شخصی من بود نمیشه به همه تعمیم داد هرجا و هر قشری ادم خوب و بد داره

----------


## Zahra77

> ببین من کار دارم الان پیام تو رو گذاشتم بعد از رپلایا و پ.خ ها بخونم ولی خب حالا حتی پیامتو تا آخر نخوندم ولی راجع به قسمت اولش فقط بدون آدم ۲ بار علاقه عوض کنه بهتر از اینه که ۲۲۲۲بار کنکور بده


 :Yahoo (4): ))))))
درست میگی 
ولی روانشناسو حتما برو

----------


## Heisenberg1997

کاملا میفهمم چی میگید.
من خودمم همچین آدمی هستم.ربطی هم به زن یا مرد بودن یا احساسی و غیر احساسی بودن نداره
وجدان و عذاب وجدان چیزیه که متاسفانه خیلی از افراد جامعه زیر پا گذاشتنش...
نمیتونیم کسیو قضاوت کنیم اما اینو میشه گفت که شرایط جامعه طوری شده که کسانی که وجودشون ضعیفه زود در برابر اینچیزا بخصوص چیزای مادی کم میارن و شُل میشن و وجدانو زیر پا میذارن.
حالا از اینا بگذریم
منظورتونو میفهمم
شما میگید وکالت طوریه که میدونیم طرف گناهکاره میدونیم طرف مقصره میدونم طرف به نا حق داره فیلم بازی میکنه تا حق کسیو بالا بکشه یا هرچی
اما بااینکه میدونیم باید کمکش کنیم و ازش دفاع کنیم تا حق یه بدبختی خورده بشه
یا هم بقول خودتون اولش فکرکنیم واقعا حق با موکلمونه اما اواسط پرونده متوجه بشیم که نع! ایشونم شیشه خرده دارن و همچینم حق باایشون نیست!
خودم اگه جای شما باشم چون میدونم نمیتونم طرف ناحقو بگیرم و عذاب وجدان میاد سراغم،سعی میکردم فقط پرونده هاییو قبول کنم که بدونم حق با موکل خودمه.همون اول با موکل طی میکردم که تمم جزئیات رو بون هیچ دروغ و کم و کاستی بهم بگه تا راجع به پذیرفت پروندش تصمیم بگیرم.چون بهرحال به عنوان یک وکیل لازمه که جزئیاتو بدونید.
همچنین باید رو خودتونم کار کنید.گاهی ممکنه یک پیشنهاد مالی خیلی توپ برای یک پرونده ی نقش منفی بگیریدا...
اینجا شما با نفس خودتون تصمیم میگیرید که در برابر این پیشنهاد شُل بشید یا نه!
میدونید چه زمانی مقاومتتون جلوی این پیشنهادها کم میشه؟زمانی که در تنگنای مالی باشید.
بهرحال امیدوارم همیشه انتخاب درست رو داشته باشید

----------


## Morvarid80

> کاملا میفهمم چی میگید.
> من خودمم همچین آدمی هستم.ربطی هم به زن یا مرد بودن یا احساسی و غیر احساسی بودن نداره
> وجدان و عذاب وجدان چیزیه که متاسفانه خیلی از افراد جامعه زیر پا گذاشتنش...
> نمیتونیم کسیو قضاوت کنیم اما اینو میشه گفت که شرایط جامعه طوری شده که کسانی که وجودشون ضعیفه زود در برابر اینچیزا بخصوص چیزای مادی کم میارن و شُل میشن و وجدانو زیر پا میذارن.
> حالا از اینا بگذریم
> منظورتونو میفهمم
> شما میگید وکالت طوریه که میدونیم طرف گناهکاره میدونیم طرف مقصره میدونم طرف به نا حق داره فیلم بازی میکنه تا حق کسیو بالا بکشه یا هرچی
> اما بااینکه میدونیم باید کمکش کنیم و ازش دفاع کنیم تا حق یه بدبختی خورده بشه
> یا هم بقول خودتون اولش فکرکنیم واقعا حق با موکلمونه اما اواسط پرونده متوجه بشیم که نع! ایشونم شیشه خرده دارن و همچینم حق باایشون نیست!
> ...


خیلی ممنونم از توضیحاتتون
امشب با یه وکیل که دیگه وکیل نیست صحبت کردم ایشون گفتن هر وقت که بخوای میتونی از پرونده‌ای انصراف بدی قانون پشتته اما باید از ۱ هفته قبل به موکل اطلاع بدی تا اون بتونه وکیل پیدا کنه. تنگنای مالی که به احتمال زیاد هیچوقت سراغم نمیاد ولی یاید حواسم باشه طمع نکنم. وجدانمو برای پول زیر پا نذارم. ممنونم

----------


## Ellaa_A

هر جایی و هر شغلی باید دلشو داشته باشی 

همین .

----------

